# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjuaje me diçka antarin/en sipër2

## toni77_toni

Po shof se kjo temë qenka mbyllur dhe ende nuk është rihapur, kështu qe vendosa prap ta hapi.

Kalojani mirë, gjuaje me diçka antarin/en sipër veq kujdes se po e lendon.

----------


## B@Ne

Si fillestrare kape ket torten  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

........................................ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura



----------


## Ksanthi

........................

----------


## e panjohura



----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Per ty bukuroshe :buzeqeshje:

----------


## orhideja

Me lulen time te preferuar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Me kete shport frutashe :buzeqeshje: !

----------


## e panjohura

Ruaju!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

.................................muhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaa......................

----------


## arjan03

*Prite kete sueda.....................?*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Falenderit Arjan. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete



----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Ri ri ne park shtrir ti! :perqeshje:

----------


## toni77_toni



----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pa shofer mbase jeni vete shofer*

----------


## illyrian rex

.........................................:d

----------


## USA NR1

ruaje mire ,haha lol

----------


## illyrian rex

padyshim........... :ngerdheshje:

----------

